

Loginboard – iOS 8 Password keyboard - pfrisch
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/loginboard/id923856009?mt=8

======
deedubaya
I'd really like to see this functionality built into existing password vault
apps.

~~~
alex_doom
1Password said they are working on something that will allow you to enter
passwords for apps. Maybe it's something similar?

------
cr3ative
> Your data will not be analyzed or send.

Is not a particularly good promise.

------
pfrisch
Loginboard is free for a short time

------
opless
Fabulous idea.

Price seems a bit steep though.

------
coryl
Anyone know how this works technically?

